# Mini Headstalls



## CloudNine (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi! If this should be moved to the donkey forum, then I don't mind if it needs to!




OK, anyway: does anyone know of a place (even online) I can buy a headstall for my mini donkey? I've seen several synthetic ones, but I think he's done growing, so I'd like to get a leather one to last a while. I have a bit and some reins for him. Also, would you recommend an English or western one? He's funny about his ears (we're working on it!) but I also read that donkeys shouldn't wear ones with the ear loop things. Thanks in advance.

CloudNine


----------



## minimule (Mar 31, 2010)

I think Ozark Tack sells Donkey harnesses and tack. Check with them.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 3, 2010)

minimule said:


> I think Ozark Tack sells Donkey harnesses and tack. Check with them.


And I think the Novel brand would also fit.


----------

